
Why laptops will kick desktop PCs to the curb - makimaki
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080810-opinion-why-laptops-will-kick-desktop-pcs-to-the-curb.html
======
SwellJoe
I'm going to show my age and say that you will never, ever, find me saying, "I
like working on a laptop better than a desktop machine". Big monitor, nice
keyboard, big mouse pad, all in exactly the same place every day. That's what
I need to be happy in my computing experience.

Almost every other hacker I know prefers a laptop and they're quite content to
roam with their work. I just don't get anything done that way. I guess I'm
just too much of a princess.

I can see the argument that one can plug in a proper monitor and
keyboard...but why? My desktop is nearly a year old, and still probably about
twice as fast as _any_ laptop anyone in this discussion owns and has more RAM
and disk space, and it only cost about $1000 to build. To get close to the
performance of this desktop machine in a lappy, you'd spend $3000 or more (and
your memory bus will still be 50% slower).

Then again, most of the folks in this discussion aren't compiling software
every day...so maybe I'll change my tune when I no longer have that task as
part of my core job.

------
noonespecial
I use those "laptops that are too big to be laptops" as desktop machines. I
just hook up a keyboard and monitor and leave them closed as if they were a
tower.

The advantages: Quieter (much), built in UPS (battery), more power efficient,
portable when they need to be, less desk/floor space wasted. The only
disadvantage is the lack of PCI slots if you're into that sort of thing. I
find USB takes care of just about everything I need to plug in.

Haven't used a "desktop" in years.

------
STHayden
they haven't already? Last I heard Laptop greatly out sell desktops.

I think boxes will be around for a long time. Servers. Custom made systems.

But as a consumer devise it's been in trouble for a while.

------
hhm
Am I the only one who finds notebooks less confortable for coding, than
desktop computers? The position of the keyboard and screen isn't very good for
my back and hands...

~~~
jfornear
plug in a keyboard, monitor, mouse, and speakers?

<http://noobindex.com/setup.jpg> is my setup

~~~
jonknee
I got tired of the screens being at different heights, so I got one of these.
Also keeps the desk looking sharp.

<http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/elevator>

~~~
parenthesis
Cheap alternative: a pile of books.

------
stcredzero
Small form factor and all-in-one will ensure that desktops never quite
disappear. Heck, the all-powerful bleeding-edge no-holds barred desktop will
always have a place somewhere. Anyone who programs or creates content will
want as much screen real estate as possible.

To really see a disappearance of the desktop will require a revolution in user
interface and display technology. So long as we're still doing stuff that
looks like working on a "workstation" from the 1990s (or Xerox Parc in the
1970's) we'll still have desktops. I guess that's almost tautological. We'll
have desktops (computers) so long as we have desktops. (The table-like places
to sit and do our work)

------
aofstad
As they mentioned, laptops used to only be useful for sending emails, browsing
the web, writing documents, etc. Mobile phones are now taking this simple
portable computing role that laptops used to hold, and then some. Only problem
with portability is screen space and ergonomics. Somebody needs to come up
with a universal way to dock portable devices (laptops, mobile phones, etc.)
to a desktop keyboard/mouse/speaker/monitor setup quickly and easily. I guess
they have proprietary docking stations that do this but something standardized
would be nice.

------
bbgm
The workstation (specialized high end desktop I suppose) will stay on, mostly
as your powerhouse machine under the table for certain specific uses. For most
applications and usage patterns, I can't see myself justifying a desktop over
a laptop in the future.

------
acgourley
I wish this article would have touched on gaming and the emerging external
video card market.

------
noor420
According to National Post (Canadian Newspaper), 270 million PCs were sold all
around the world in 2007.

I wonder how many were built by hand , like I did.

